# Smoked Walleye



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

I asked a couple days ago about smoking walleye. I got different opinions on it. Decided tonight was the time to try it and see how it comes out. I decided to do a take on erains fish. Thanks for the past thread on this erain. I started with (2) 8 ounce filets. Melted some fake butter( cholesterol problems), cut up some onion, sprinkled on some minced lemon peel, parsley, minced garlic, salt, pepper, and chives.








Fired the smoker up to 250 and put some apple wood in. Looking good after 15 minutes. I need to learn to take pics faster, I lose smoke and heat too fast but I needed to check on it.







After 30 minutes they flaked with a fork.







Time to sit and enjoy.







The fish came out fantastic. Light smoke flavor and the fish was still really moist and tender. The only thing it needed was some more salt and some lemon juice.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## captturbo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm jealous. I fished for Wallys all my life until my Wally fishing' buddy (Dad) died in '95. That is some very fine eating fish. I never tried any smoked since they really don't need much enhancement but I'm all for trying things new and different.

I'm a life long fishing guide in SW Florida and I do smoke fish fairly often. Most often my smoke fishes are Kingfish, mullet, Spanish mackerel, Cobia, and black tipped shark.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

I had a couple of friends catch 360 pounds this past weekend on Lake Erie. I just wanted to try something different with it. Cant beat a bunch of free fish to experiment with.


----------



## captturbo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm guessing they broke a few "limit" laws?


----------



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

CaptTurbo said:


> I'm guessing they broke a few "limit" laws?




LOL. I don't know. I'm better off not asking.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Being a Fishing guide would be a cool job. I don't fish but always wanted to go on one of those fishing trips in the ocean. I got to Myrtle beach a whole lot but the wife wont get on a boat to try it. Looking to move to Myrtle in 2 years so maybe I will go fishing then. The only fishing I do now is for blue crab when I am down there.


----------



## tomn (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh boy, oh boy, that looks great!!

I was just at the Clarion County Fair for 10 days and a group of horse people group cooked every evening. One evening they had smoked walleye. They brought a plate over for the wife and I. It was great with a very light smoke flavor. Looked exactly like yours and it was great.

Coincidentally in 10 days I leave for northern Ontario to catch some of those walleyes but alas we always fry them.

 -Tom

 20 miles northeast of the Burg


----------



## custom99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a good trip Tom. By the way that's a cool avatar.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks Great, 99!!

If I'd have been on the ball the other day, I would have recommended Erains stuff.

His are the first threads I snoop at, when doing things like Walleyes, Lakers, Northerns, etc, etc.

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that looks great, Nothing like well prepared fish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful looking meal!

The walleye looks delicious!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 6, 2011)

And The Crowd Goes Wild!!

Great Job!

I just caught Walleye last night and grilling it with smoke today

Thanks for the inspiration!!!

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a great dish looks great. it is simple and quick to do .thanks it gos on my to do list.


----------



## venture (Aug 6, 2011)

That looks like a winner.  I can't get walleye, but lots of other fish would work.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

